# Do you console crying pax?



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nope.. and if they talk to you while crying I do the "uhuh, sure uhuh" no-and-I-dont-care affirmation. One time I put up a music louder.

I look at it this way... there is absolutely nothing more to cry about than being an uber driver...so whatever they're crying about is nothing, they will get over it by the next day.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Nope.. and if they talk to you while crying I do the "uhuh, sure uhuh" no-and-I-dont-care affirmation. One time I put up a music louder.
> 
> I look at it this way... there is absolutely nothing more to cry about than being an uber driver...so whatever they're crying about is nothing, they will get over it by the next day.


What @dmoney155 here is trying to say is he's the one crying more in the car. ?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

imsam said:


> What @dmoney155 here is trying to say is he's the one crying more in the car. ?


Yep, every time odometer goes up 1kms a tear goes down my cheek... so whatever some broad is tearing about, I don't care. Got my own problems.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep, every time odometer goes up 1kms a tear goes down my cheek... so whatever some broad is tearing about, I don't care. Got my own problems.


https://www.anonymouscontent.com/work/us/music-videos/anonymous/mark-romanek/jay-z-99-problems/


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


I just start crying with them. Remember, you are an Uber driver and you must make them as comfortable as possible on their expresspool trips.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


I do. I'm nosy and want to know why. I would have politely asked if she's okay and if she wanted to talk about it. I did once during my uber days. She wrote me a nice comment. It was nice to read something positive amongst the flury of complaints


----------



## Ridesharezero (Jul 24, 2019)

Once I had a crying pax and in between the ride I started crying harder than her and told her that there is too many ANTS and how hard is to survive been an uber driver. She started consoling me and tipped me $10 at the end.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> I do. I'm nosy and want to know why. I would have politely asked if she's okay and if she wanted to talk about it. I did once during my uber days. She wrote me a nice comment. It was nice to read something positive amongst the flury of complaints


Nice story? Truth is you probably kicked her out for getting tears on your upholstery ?


----------



## Ridesharezero (Jul 24, 2019)

phreeradical said:


> Nice story? Truth is you probably kicked her out for getting tears on your upholstery ?


Naah I see $$$ in those tears ( cleaning fees)


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Ridesharezero said:


> Once I had a crying pax and in between the ride I started trying harder than her and told her that there is too many ANTS and how hard is to survive been an uber driver. She started consoling me and tipped me $10 at the end.


I want to do that for realz. When they ask me how my nights been tell them to be honest I'm really upset. I looked at the app and saw no one out of 20 rides I did tipped me. I try so hard to be nice and helpful. I even helped this old lady with her groceries. I just don't understand why no one tips me. What do think sir or mam I can do to be tipped more? Will you tip me? I'm so broke. After taxes I'm not even close to making min wage here. My kids eat Ramin almost every night. Please sir if you could find it your heart to tip me it would be so appreciated


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> I want to do that for realz. When they ask me how my nights been tell them to be honest I'm really upset. I looked at the app and saw no one out of 20 rides I did tipped me. I try so hard to be nice and helpful. I even helped this old lady with her groceries. I just don't understand why no one tips me. What do think sir or mam I can do to be tipped more? Will you tip me? I'm so broke. After taxes I'm not even close to making min wage here. My kids eat Ramin almost every night. Please sir if you could find it your heart to tip me it would be so appreciated :smiles:


Just make sure you got the accent down first!


----------



## Chaisomosa (Sep 24, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> I do. I'm nosy and want to know why. I would have politely asked if she's okay and if she wanted to talk about it. I did once during my uber days. She wrote me a nice comment. It was nice to read something positive amongst the flury of complaints


See....being nice to meet make yourself feel nice


----------



## NaijAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


I had a lady crying in my car once. It was a pooled ride, two separate riders going to Mississauga. Second (the upset lady) sat in front and started sobbing as soon as she got in. It turned out to be over a guy, and the other rider did the consoling(apparently, she had also just been stood up by a guy but wasn't losing any sleep over it. She was off home to change and go give the dancefloor a body). 
Anyway, she ended up puking all over the door(not sure if she was drunk because he dumped her, or he dumped her because she was drunk), on the Gardiner. It ended my outing for that evening, and I got $150 cleaning fee.

Her parting shot when I dropped her off, "if you ever have daughters, tell them all men are heartless"


----------



## Torontofishingdude (Mar 12, 2018)

Crying chicks are the best so easy to get them into bed just the right words and a big shoulder to cry on


----------



## Ridesharezero (Jul 24, 2019)

Torontofishingdude said:


> Crying chicks are the best so easy to get them into bed just the right words and a big shoulder to cry on


Wooohoooo we have a Casanova here!!!!!!


----------



## Torontofishingdude (Mar 12, 2018)

Ridesharezero said:


> Wooohoooo we have a Casanova here!!!!!!


Sometimes it's just nice when the fish are ready to bite all you need is a small twitch to trigger them


----------



## Ridesharezero (Jul 24, 2019)

Torontofishingdude said:


> Sometimes it's just nice when the fish are ready to bite all you need is a small twitch to trigger them


Do you offer private lessons?


----------



## Torontofishingdude (Mar 12, 2018)

More than you can afford


----------



## Ridesharezero (Jul 24, 2019)

Torontofishingdude said:


> More than you can afford


Wooohoooo he is badass too!


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

I have had crying ladies several times. I usually say something like "You OK?" to which they answer yes. Then after a while I say something like "you will be home in 10 minutes". I don't ask them questions. It's not my business. I do speak in kindly tones but don't patronize them, wish them goodnight and possibly tell them I will leave the headlights on so they can see the way to their door.

I had daughters and know that young women can get emotional so I don't worry too much for them. I figure they will be fine in the morning. Here's an oldie from the British Invasion:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> I want to do that for realz. When they ask me how my nights been tell them to be honest I'm really upset. I looked at the app and saw no one out of 20 rides I did tipped me. I try so hard to be nice and helpful. I even helped this old lady with her groceries. I just don't understand why no one tips me. What do think sir or mam I can do to be tipped more? Will you tip me? I'm so broke. After taxes I'm not even close to making min wage here. My kids eat Ramin almost every night. Please sir if you could find it your heart to tip me it would be so appreciated :smiles:


Yes....they don't tip you because they are Lyft pax, who are using Lyft to save a buck. So, forget about even getting a dollar from any of them. *And, the worst is when Lyft offers the $5.00 coupons, and they you really see the cheapos come out of the wood work.* My strategy is working well by turning off the Lyft App when these coupons come out!!!!

I'm tired of catering to the wal-mart of rideshare customers. They are cheap and have no shame of showing it.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Well you all confirmed the whole “Men are Pigs” line. Congrats all.


----------



## Torontofishingdude (Mar 12, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Well you all confirmed the whole "Men are Pigs" line. Congrats all.


Thanks


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Well you all confirmed the whole "Men are Pigs" line. Congrats all.


I would act same way if it was some dude crying. Just not very empathetic, especially when driving.


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

Empathy is the key to a civilized society. It's the core of the *Golden Rule*.


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

I had a mid-twenties lady in the car tonight and I asked her. She said she thought you should ask if everything is ok and then, if the lady says yes, leave it at that.

It occurred to me that a driver might want to be alert to signs of violence. If the lady has been victimized you might want to ask if she wants to go to a police station.


----------



## Ridesharezero (Jul 24, 2019)

I am offering this to pax to clear their tears.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ridesharezero said:


> I am offering this to pax to clear their tears.
> 
> View attachment 351728
> 
> ...


And, you see this ?✌, this is actually the world's smallest violin. That's how i feel about listening to some pax' mid-life crises
issues. Please go to a psychologist and psychiatrist if you are having any anxiety and depression disorders. They get paid a lot more than me to have an open ear. ????


----------



## ryan137 (Sep 7, 2016)

I had a guy sit in the front seat absolutely bawling his eyes out from start to end of trip, apparently because his wife called him a piece of shit. Guy was a contractor heading to a house undergoing renovations. Pretty sure the boss ordered the ride for him, I don't think this guy had his shit together enough that morning to make it there by transit. Really uncomfortable ride.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

ryan137 said:


> I had a guy sit in the front seat absolutely bawling his eyes out from start to end of trip, apparently because his wife called him a piece of shit. Guy was a contractor heading to a house undergoing renovations. Pretty sure the boss ordered the ride for him, I don't think this guy had his shit together enough that morning to make it there by transit. Really uncomfortable ride.


Sorry you had witness that!
A snowflake melting right before your eyes ❄?


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

ryan137 said:


> I had a guy sit in the front seat absolutely bawling his eyes out from start to end of trip, apparently because his wife called him a piece of shit. Guy was a contractor heading to a house undergoing renovations. Pretty sure the boss ordered the ride for him, I don't think this guy had his shit together enough that morning to make it there by transit. Really uncomfortable ride.


Stuff like this can happen if people are on anti-depressants and they miss their pill.


----------



## Underground (Sep 3, 2018)

Had couple of crying pax. "Napkins at the back, let me know if you want to talk."

Its important to keep focus while driving, we dont get paid for consolation. But then again, there comes the human factor.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


You don't paid enough to care. Now...back in the old days that was a different manner.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

I pick up pax a year ago around 10pm getting close to the pin a teen was rushing towards my car and got in and told me to step on the gas and hurry up as if she was running away from someone. Which I stupidly did lol.

Rider started to cry and tell stories. She said she was running away from his stupid boyfriend  Boyfriend keeps on calling during the trip and said that he will follow us.

This kid kept crying the whole trip and even wanted to light a cigarette inside my car. She even asked me to buy her booze but I told her no!!! (she looked under age) I safely drop her off to her house and left really quick lol


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

On the other end of the spectrum. I dropped a woman off at her man's place late at night so she could serve him some sort of criminal/divorce papers. 
She had 2 stops in the app. She said she had to physically deliver the papers to him, but she might be making a hasty retreat. She had me wait just around the corner.
Get a dashcam folks, you never know what people are up to.


----------



## hemayur (Mar 22, 2019)

Had a Ping from an Old Lady on Friday..... she enters the car sobbing and she started by telling that she was emotional..... as she was here to meet her kids and now was going back which made her sad....

I listened to her patiently and then our conversations began 15-20 mins ride.... she went back smiling and I was happy for that ….she handed me 2$ for coffee and told her son booked and we both knew he wont TIP (lol)...


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

It is one of those things that you have to master: when to interfere and offer some help and when to stay out of it. 

I have had a few crying passengers. Sometimes you could tell the passenger is seeking to get your attention to consol them. It is too obvious. And for others, they try to suppress their crying because they don’t want any attention but they can’t and these are the ones I leave alone.


----------



## Andy3131 (Feb 23, 2016)

It's a classic around 4-5AM rides. They wake up somewhere they weren't supposed to and call for a ride


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

One night I picked up a young woman, young enough to be my daughter, who came to Toronto to meet some boy. Long story short, boy is a total jerk and she’s on my front seat bawling to some girl friend on her phone while I’m taking her to somewhere else to spend the night.

At the end of the trip, I say to her: “Honey: No man is worth crying over; especially not if he’s a dog.” She appreciated the encouragement and said: “Thank you, sir.”


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Torontofishingdude said:


> Sometimes it's just nice when the fish are ready to bite all you need is a small twitch to trigger them


-----------------------
Hey Casanova - you admitting that you have a small twitch ?



la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


-------------------------
I rarely say anything. Not my business. 
I had a shared ride once, two men and a female. A song comes on the radio, the female starts crying and states, the song was a favorite on her and her x-boyfriend, who had just dumped her. The two men were uncomfortable. I changed the radio station and told her that men were like buses. Another one will be along any minute !!!! ? No pseudo emotional displays in my car, please.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

I don't get involved with any rider woes proactively. I tend to support whatever is happening if the rider is upset and decides to vent... and then wants my input. Lots of _uh-huhs_ and _I see, I see _and_ interesting_.

I've found myself saying (at the end of a ride): "Sorry to hear about your mom..." or "Take that extra day off I think you'll feel much better.." or ..."You'll do great with that presentation - just be confident and pace yourself when speaking..." or "You were so right to say that to your boss - good for you for sticking up for yourself..." and many more....

One time this young girl (early 20's) got in my car and she was in hot water at her job. They were calling her asking about missing money from the register. I had just picked her up from a job interview. Long story short - her story about who she gave the money too when the shift ended and the whole scenario sounded like TOTAL BS. So she started venting to me about how they were accusing her and I acted shocked like how dare they accuse her and her story was rock solid. Meanwhile I'm thinking, "Do you know how dumb your story/lie is? A second grader could have come up with something better." She absolutely took the money.

I basically just agree with whatever they are saying and try to say something supportive. It's easier that way.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I've had quite a few and I offer them a napkin and lend an ear to their sob stories if they want to share which more times than not they do because most girls just want to be heard and at the end of the ride I just tell em "look at it this way, right now you feel like you've hit rock bottom so that means things can only get better from this point on, i really hope things quickly turn around for the better for you." They always seem to appreciate that and leave a tip. It's all about the art of getting more money while also being a decent human and showing legit concern for your fellow person. JMO ?‍♂


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I had one sobbing in my car the other day, was dropping her off at a funeral home, when she was leaving I said "have a good one", but then again, I'm a glass is half full kinda guy.....

And yes, this is sarcasm, apparently some people don't get sarcasm....


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

chitownXdriver said:


> I've had quite a few and I offer them a napkin and lend an ear to their sob stories if they want to share which more times than not they do because most girls just want to be heard and at the end of the ride I just tell em "look at it this way, right now you feel like you've hit rock bottom so that means things can only get better from this point on, i really hope things quickly turn around for the better for you." They always seem to appreciate that and leave a tip. It's all about the art of getting more money while also being a decent human and showing legit concern for your fellow person. JMO ?‍♂


So true. When they get out of the car they are rating us and tipping us.. or not.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

NaijAnt said:


> It turned out to be over a guy,


It usually is 


ryan137 said:


> I had a guy sit in the front seat absolutely bawling his eyes out from start to end of trip, apparently because his wife called him a piece of shit.


Oh dear. It's a good thing he doesn't have Mrs Yam Digger for a wife. She views emasculating me as some kind of sport; and I'm expected to take it like a man


phreeradical said:


> Sorry you had witness that!
> A snowflake melting right before your eyes ❄?


Not a pretty sight at all. And I expect a certain degree of toughness from someone in the building trades.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Some times I ask them, "Long night?" Then they spill the whole story. Sometimes gets a tip.

Other times, I just zip it. ?‍♂


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Some times I ask them, "Long night?" Then they spill the whole story. Sometimes gets a tip.
> 
> Other times, I just zip it. ?‍♂


As Kenny Rogers would sing:

_You gotta know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
And know when to run!_


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I always tell them could be worse, you could be driving me in your Uber car.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Many crying women usually upset about a guy.

I had a guy break up with his girl in the car because her ex was waiting for her at our destination, her apt. She was hot too. Spent the next 30 minutes consoling him on the way to his place. 

Another guy comes out drunk and barefoot crying about breaking up with his gf who had just hit him with an ashtray on the side of his head. I told him to man up and get over it. There's plenty of fish in the sea. Dont be s wuss. He was bawling like a baby and didn't want to get out at his apt because he was afraid someone would see him. He apologized for being unable to leave a tip because the account was in his ex-gf name. I took the long way home before ending the ride.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I told him to man up and get over it. There's plenty of fish in the sea. Dont be s wuss. He was bawling like a baby and didn't want to get out at his apt because he was afraid someone would see him. He apologized for being unable to leave a tip because the account was in his ex-gf name. I took the long way home before ending the ride.


I like your style


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


Yes.
Its the depressed ones on chrustmas eve.
Beyond crying.
That worry me.
Like the " other" woman alone . . . while her boyfriend is home with family for holidays.

I spend as much time as it needs talking to them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Had one last night. Turned down the radio a bit and did my best to give her a smooth and comfortable ride. 

Another time, the pax asked me to turn on the radio. Nothing but sad songs on for whatever reason. Changed channels. ? 

I really need to keep tissues in the car, keep forgetting - will try tomorrow. 

Just be another human being. Read the situation. If they make small talk, that probably means they want to unload. Ease them into it. If they're silent, other than sniffles, just focus on the road.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


I never console them. I tell them that I am not in charge of surge pricing, and that is the fare, and cough up.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

There are many occasions in this line of work where empathy can be applied. Criers are certainly one category. Having memories of empathy shown toward me at times in my life arc I try to be mindful of returning the favor. This job gives so many opportunities to do so! As corny as it sounds, making a small difference in someone's day can carry a more satisfying reward than $$. Not that there's anything wrong with $$.

Alas, sometimes you can render empathy and sometimes you can't. My most memorable crier was just last month, and she fell in the latter category. She didn't even get in the car. I arrived in the parking area of an apartment complex to find a woman standing in the middle of the lot in a severe emotional state. Tears were just the openers. Around her were a few pieces of luggage. This woman was virtually inconsolable and never stopped crying the entire 10 minutes or so I was there. The story pieced together that she had just moved out of her apartment and was trying to get to the airport to catch the last possible flight at a special price to return to some country overseas. The airport was at least 2.5 hours away. Her flight left only a few minutes afterward. International flights take xtra time to process through, and her emotional tidal wave seemed to reflect that conundrum.

It was a nearly impossible mission at best. But it went downhill from there. Talking through her tears she begs me to go to her apartment on the 2nd floor and bring down the few bags sitting outside the door. I comply, and in doing so pass a sea of luggage on the first landing. It turns out to be _her_ fracking luggage. The massive pile of baggage nearly matched the woman's emotional holdings. Huge trunks of matched black luggage. Each piece was nearly a two-man job to move. Which I didn't. I tried to tell her I was only an X car and that she needed at least an XL. She remains inconsolable and just keeps begging me to take her to the airport. Someone had ordered the ride for her, and that only made matters worse. I really tried to talk this woman down so that she could rationally come up with a plan B, but to no avail.

Finally a neighbor pulled in the drive and she made a bee-line for him in a literal panic. "Can you take me to the airport?" she pleaded. I saw the opportunity to escape, and did so. Phew.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


Next time, just put this on Spotify:


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Last time this happened the pax had just found out her bf had cheated on her, gave her tissues and water and some sound advice and she ended up giving me a bj ??‍♂


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Absolutely, as im generally handcuffing their spouse


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Well it depends if she is cute...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Sometimes they get in and start *****ing about something, and then I start *****ing about something. We take turns *****ing. It’s like a ***** fest. By the end of the ride, were great friends. Practically soul mates. I love those rides.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I only had 1 crying pax. She was leaving her child for the first time because her husband had surprised her with a night at the hotel for their anniversary. 

But she had no clue she was leaving until a few min before I arrived. He was at the hotel and the in-laws came in town to babysit. She asked me to wait, and that’s the one time I waited over 5 min for her to get ready. 

I just listened to her, offered her a tissue and commented how lucky she was to have such a kind man.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I only had 1 crying pax. She was leaving her child for the first time because her husband had surprised her with a night at the hotel for their anniversary.
> 
> But she had no clue she was leaving until a few min before I arrived. He was at the hotel and the in-laws came in town to babysit. She asked me to wait, and that's the one time I waited over 5 min for her to get ready.
> 
> I just listened to her, offered her a tissue and commented how lucky she was to have such a kind man.


I think that was quite lovely of you.

Can I presume that their child was very young?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Haven’t had one yet but my consoling skills are top drawer.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I think that was quite lovely of you.
> 
> Can I presume that their child was very young?


Thanks. Her baby was only 2 mo's old and her first one. When she brought out a crate of records and was crying, I first thought he was kicking her out. He gave her a list of what to bring. Very sweet, actually he did that.


----------



## lilhuskee (May 28, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Nope.. and if they talk to you while crying I do the "uhuh, sure uhuh" no-and-I-dont-care affirmation. One time I put up a music louder.
> 
> I look at it this way... there is absolutely nothing more to cry about than being an uber driver...so whatever they're crying about is nothing, they will get over it by the next day.





dmoney155 said:


> Nope.. and if they talk to you while crying I do the "uhuh, sure uhuh" no-and-I-dont-care affirmation. One time I put up a music louder.
> 
> I look at it this way... there is absolutely nothing more to cry about than being an uber driver...so whatever they're crying about is nothing, they will get over it by the next day.


Damn it ain't that bad, but if your not happy then pursue something else g l


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


I start crying when people cry ?. Its usually me crying and at the same time saying things will get better and not to worry. It's a mess.

Giving the tissues actually means a lot more then you would think. I dont think anyone should be completely ignored if they are crying. Maybe just ask if they are okay. From there you'll get a better idea if they want to talk about it or not. If they want to let you know what's happening, just listen.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ive had a few criers but the one I'll never forget was this huge wasted dude who was going from balling his eyes out crying, to yelling with anger to laughing maniacally back to balling his eyes out. Dude ran the whole gammet of emotions and his story didnt add up at all. It was the only time I was ever truly scared of a pax. I just stayed on his good side and prayed for the ride to be over and for him not to turn on me. He wanted me to hang out with him and do cocaine when the ride ended. I passed.

Yes, this dude was so scary that I passed up free cocaine.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Giving the tissues actually means a lot more then you would think.


Does a towel count?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/putting-things-in-perspective.324229/
That was my only crying rider except for election night 2016. I saw a LOT of these:


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

I ask, I am nosy and want to know ? but I can be pretty easy to talk to and most times that is all they want. Obviously they are in an emotional state so I refrain from any advice unless they ask. If I do provide advice I make sure it is specific, such as HE/SHE/THEY are  not all WOMEN/MEN/ETC are. We can't have all men thinking all women are garden tools and can't have all women thinking all men are sphincters. :laugh: My point of view may be a bit different though since my mom came out when I was in grade school, so I learned early that some people are trash and treating someone bad is not a solely a male thing and being kind is not always females.
I feel like these are some of the worst things we still have in our society. If someone cheats that doesn't mean everyone else will, same with abuse, empathy etc. It is very similar to racism in that people will damn an entire group over the actions of one or a few people. With all that being said though I LOVE to see just how terrible some people are and that is why I have to ask every time. I had a few people say I was their Uber psychiatrist or say they don't want to leave the car :laugh::laugh::laugh: Same answer every time, I got another ride I gotta go! Or at least it was since I haven't driven in over a month, thank Jeebus!!!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> Does a towel count?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/putting-things-in-perspective.324229/
> That was my only crying rider except for election night 2016. I saw a LOT of these:
> ...


Figures a Cowboys fan would work politics into a thread about pax crying.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> Does a towel count?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/putting-things-in-perspective.324229/
> That was my only crying rider except for election night 2016. I saw a LOT of these:
> ...


Right there with you ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> Figures a Cowboys fan would work politics into a thread about pax crying.


Not lying nor making it political.

I'm in D.C. I had a ton of riders crying that night. Literally bawling their eyes out.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> Not lying nor making it political.
> 
> I'm in D.C. I had a ton of riders crying that night. Literally bawling their eyes out.


Oh I believe you, I still couldn't resist taking a dig at that crappy avitar though


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Oh I believe you, I still couldn't resist taking a dig at that crappy avitar though


Sports politics?

With that said ...Raiders!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Sports politics?
> 
> With that said ...Raiders!!!!!!!!!


My condolences. Id cry a lot too if I were a Raiders fan


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh man, crying passengers... only had kids in car seats who cry. Whenever I have that parent-child combo in the car and the kid starts crying, in my head I chant "DO NOT VOMIT! DO NOT VOMIT!"

One time, the child didn't vomit, but he did crap his pants/diaper/whatever it was. Stank like rotten milk for 30 miles.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Nah


Not worth it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> My condolences. Id cry a lot too if I were a Raiders fan


?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ridesharezero said:


> I am offering this to pax to clear their tears.
> 
> View attachment 351728
> 
> ...


---------------------------
LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! -- Unbelievable


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Last time this happened the pax had just found out her bf had cheated on her, gave her tissues and water and some sound advice and she ended up giving me a bj ??‍♂


Do you offer lessons/consulting on this topic matter?


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

I offer an ear. We are all human...be nice for a change.....this is the difference between a REAL driver and autonomous cars.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

SushiGirl said:


> I offer an ear. We are all human...be nice for a change.....this is the difference between a REAL driver and autonomous cars.


I grew up differently and act accordingly.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

If the crying pax is a good looking female I usually hit on her. The fake comforting routine on a crying female is a sure fire easy score.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Oh man, crying passengers... only had kids in car seats who cry. Whenever I have that parent-child combo in the car and the kid starts crying, in my head I chant "DO NOT VOMIT! DO NOT VOMIT!"
> 
> One time, the child didn't vomit, but he did crap his pants/diaper/whatever it was. Stank like rotten milk for 30 miles.


Walmart sells Ozium in their stores, check it out for relief from stinkiness... 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozium-Air-Sanitizer-Original-8-Oz/49211793?wmlspartner=wlpa


----------



## pompeii (May 28, 2017)

Nah, they will be fine. They are not driving uber or lyft.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Do I get paid enough? Lol


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Listen to their talk, if you can help or suggest a solution offer it, otherwise just wish then luck and say they will be in your thoughts. Kindness goes a long way, and cost nothing.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I just politely ask if they need police or the hospital. Past that it's none of my business.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

At least one person out there understands you


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

The tables can flip on this one. Once I had a girl get in my vehicle back in Jan of 2017. We were having a regular conversation then she told me about her friend (a girl) that passed away recently . She said now everytime it snows she remembers her friend because her friend always said she was cold in the snow. Needless to say I fricking lost it right then and there upon drop off. The way she told the story and the snow falling at the time man... it got to me.

These are the rides you remember because you would never guess in you wildest dreams how u can react to other people when they talk about their friends, family or loved ones.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


I've consoled a few. It depends on the situation and if they feel like talking.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> The tables can flip on this one. Once I had a girl get in my vehicle back in Jan of 2017. We were having a regular conversation then she told me about her friend (a girl) that passed away recently . She said now everytime it snows she remembers her friend because her friend always said she was cold in the snow. Needless to say I fricking lost it right then and there upon drop off. The way she told the story and the snow falling at the time man... it got to me.
> 
> These are the rides you remember because you would never guess in you wildest dreams how u can react to other people when they talk about their friends, family or loved ones.


You had a pax made you cry?


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> You had a pax made you cry?


They make me cry everytime I drop them off and then I see how little I got paid ?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> You had a pax made you cry?


Yeap... It was like tears in rain but more like tears in snow ❄






I think there are a lot more drivers crying after the Lyft rate cuts ?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I once had a guy crying in my car. He was an Uber driver and he was crying because he could not make enough money to feed his family. 

I consoled him and advised him to try Lyft and Uber eats instead. I wonder how it worked out for him ?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> I once had a guy crying in my car. He was an Uber driver and he was crying because he could not make enough money to feed his family.
> 
> I consoled him and advised him to try Lyft and Uber eats instead. I wonder how it worked out for him ?


Maybe he was an Ant ? from the future sent to warn you about the impending doom in the Rideshare World but couldn't tell you he was an Ant ? because it would have unraveled the space time continuum.

Did he look anything like this? If so we may have had the same dude in the car cause he was crying as well...

It started to really get weird when he was talking about his Calvin Kleins and Mom..










I told him I had no idea where his pants were and asked if he needed a puke bag. He said no don't worry about it I just need to get back to 85. I thought he was talking about a road. Then he said I have been to places without roads. Then i was like dude u need to get out now this is getting weird.

Hmmmm wonder if he did end up alright. I guess we will never know. Either way I gave him 5 stars cause he reminded me of my Uncle Marty. Looked just like him.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

It happened once. Picked up this lady who sat in the front seat. Suddenly, she began to cry, telling me the story how her husband cheated on her the night before. I just listened the whole ride and tell her once: "You' ll get over it, everything is going to be ok".
When I was dropping her, she thanked me for listening and handed me a $20 bill.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> You had a pax made you cry?


I always cry everytime a pax says.

" I will tip you in the app"


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> At least one person out there understands you
> 
> View attachment 352453


I didn't know RKelly was doing Lyft...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> I once had a guy crying in my car. He was an Uber driver and he was crying because he could not make enough money to feed his family.
> 
> I consoled him and advised him to try Lyft and Uber eats instead. I wonder how it worked out for him ?





SurgeMasterMN said:


> I didn't know RKelly was doing Lyft...


#MuteRKelly he definitely isn't selling music


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> #MuteRKelly he definitely isn't selling music


RKelly = Filthy sick af!!!


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


No, I keep my eyes on the road and don't ask questions. I'm not Dr. Phil, and besides, IDGAF why they are crying anyway.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

MYOB.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

No, face forward, eyes on road hope they don't deplete all my tissues.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

I drove this one gal who was clearly unstable. She was crying and kept repeating "I don't know why I am so lucky". Then she would go on and on about the new situation that was so good for her. The ride was under her Mom so I don't think she was able to hold her own account. I was calm and kept repeating at critical intervals, "I am sure you deserved it". All in all, a crying shame.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Hmmm, when they start crying about life you could say," You should try driving for Uber for a living, that'll really make you cry."


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I console crying pax because I'm really good at it and I'm hoping for a tip. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Usually someone just needs someone to listen, and I do. I only provide advice when asked.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Sometimes they get in and start @@@@@ing about something, and then I start @@@@@ing about something. We take turns @@@@@ing. It's like a @@@@@ fest. By the end of the ride, were great friends. Practically soul mates. I love those rides.


Meanwhile, she is paying you $4 an hour after expenses and taxes.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I picked up a young woman with a baby. She had a child seat, check. She asked if she could fit a stroller in. She ordered an XL so I said sure. She had a duffel bag full of clothes and a few other items for the baby. She was going to a hospital about 45 minutes away. I said, this isn't for the baby is it? She said, no her husband was there. Through the course of the ride, I got the whole story. Her husband, a tree surgeon, fell 70 feet out of a tree in October and is now paralyzed from the waist down. Baby was born in December. She can't drive because she has seizures, so the State won't let her have a drivers licence. She's currently living with her mom (where I picked her up) and her husband is still in the hospital after all these months. So she's taking car of a husband in a wheelchair, a new baby, and she can't drive. 

Not one tear on this ride. She was clearly overwhelmed, but not one tear.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

lilhuskee said:


> Damn it ain't that bad, but if your not happy then pursue something else g l


I only do it for extra money, and this is the only gig where the schedule is sooo flex I can fit it into my already hectic day. I haven't met a boss yet who would put up with schedule like I have for uber.. there's no pattern to it. That's the only benefit of uber for me.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I picked up a young woman with a baby. She had a child seat, check. She asked if she could fit a stroller in. She ordered an XL so I said sure. She had a duffel bag full of clothes and a few other items for the baby. She was going to a hospital about 45 minutes away. I said, this isn't for the baby is it? She said, no her husband was there. Through the course of the ride, I got the whole story. Her husband, a tree surgeon, fell 70 feet out of a tree in October and is now paralyzed from the waist down. Baby was born in December. She can't drive because she has seizures, so the State won't let her have a drivers licence. She's currently living with her mom (where I picked her up) and her husband is still in the hospital after all these months. So she's taking car of a husband in a wheelchair, a new baby, and she can't drive.
> 
> Not one tear on this ride. She was clearly overwhelmed, but not one tear.


I hope her family gives her all the supports she needs.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberPrius11 said:


> I ask, I am nosy and want to know ? but I can be pretty easy to talk to and most times that is all they want. Obviously they are in an emotional state so I refrain from any advice unless they ask. If I do provide advice I make sure it is specific, such as HE/SHE/THEY are  not all WOMEN/MEN/ETC are. We can't have all men thinking all women are garden tools and can't have all women thinking all men are sphincters. :laugh: My point of view may be a bit different though since my mom came out when I was in grade school, so I learned early that some people are trash and treating someone bad is not a solely a male thing and being kind is not always females.
> I feel like these are some of the worst things we still have in our society. If someone cheats that doesn't mean everyone else will, same with abuse, empathy etc. It is very similar to racism in that people will damn an entire group over the actions of one or a few people. With all that being said though I LOVE to see just how terrible some people are and that is why I have to ask every time. I had a few people say I was their Uber psychiatrist or say they don't want to leave the car :laugh::laugh::laugh: Same answer every time, I got another ride I gotta go! Or at least it was since I haven't driven in over a month, thank Jeebus!!!!


I gave up halfway through that stream of thought diatribe...


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

There isn't a pax out there that is as unhappy during THAT ride than I am! I wish I was ANYWHERE than there at that moment! I do the VERY least I have to because PEOPLE are all just a way to make the bare minimum needed a week to get by. Part time hours only! I ignore criers! MOST PAX are spoiled and entitled DB's that are probably crying about DADDY cutting them off the dole anyway!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> There isn't a pax out there that is as unhappy during THAT ride than I am! I wish I was ANYWHERE than there at that moment! I do the VERY least I have to because PEOPLE are all just a way to make the bare minimum needed a week to get by. Part time hours only! I ignore criers! MOST PAX are spoiled and entitled DB's that are probably crying about DADDY cutting them off the dole anyway!


?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I console crying pax all the time. And I really feel like I care, and I don't have any other motive than it makes me feel good to make someone feel better or to help them constructively. I give the best advice I can. I'd do a lot more for many of my pax if they simply asked. I feel like a psychiatrist during a lot of my rides. But I guess like real psychiatrists, I probably have more issues than many of my paxes. Many tears have been shed in my car, but the fact is most of them were mine. As a man, crying easy sucks, because society says we're not supposed to cry. Thank goodness for sunglasses. Sometimes I wear sunglasses at night.

People joke about crying because the pay is low. I personally actually like this job. I've got other issues. I don't cry because of money. I cry because of people I've failed, things I regret doing that I can't ever make right, people I've lost, dogs I let burn up in a fire... things like that.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I cried all summer in various parking lots around Dallas-Ft. Worth because the flood of schoolteachers/college students uber onboarded slashed my earnings approx. 40%


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Nope.. and if they talk to you while crying I do the "uhuh, sure uhuh" no-and-I-dont-care affirmation. One time I put up a music louder.
> 
> I look at it this way... there is absolutely nothing more to cry about than being an uber driver...so whatever they're crying about is nothing, they will get over it by the next day.


????


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


Yes, at $120 for 45 minutes, I will console them, listen to them, and offer my advise on their problems.
Don?t want to pay? Finish trip, GTFO.
Couldn't give a rats arse about your problems.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ridesharezero said:


> Wooohoooo we have a Casanova here!!!!!!


My money is on Incel.


----------



## Seanasaurus (Aug 1, 2019)

The funniest thing I've ever heard in my life happened during graduation weekend rush by some girl crying in my car. 

This girl was SOBBING so I passed her a box of tissues and told her she needs to talk I was here and there would be no judgment since I was only going to know her for the next 10 minutes of her life. She tells me that hey boyfriend just broke up with her and that they met during orientation week and so they've been together for 4 years. She told me she had no idea anything was even wrong until an awards ceremony because he didn't even thank her at the award ceremonies like he's thanking his parents and his team and coach but he didn't think her and she goes to me: "I sucked his dick everyday for the past four years and he couldn't even thank me for it!! I should get an award!!" 

Also I console people who are crying because I'm a decent person.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I had some "young hens" in my car the other day and one of them was having boy troubles. The other two were trying to "cluck some sense" into her and telling her how to handle her situation. I swear I thought I almost heard her start to sob. One of the reasons I don't try to comfort a girl, especially in this situation, is they sometimes mistake humanity for something else.

Case in point, I picked up a girl on Valentine's Day weekend that was starting to break down about her BF getting mad at her for going out to strip clubs. She said the only reason she goes is because her BF never has time for her, and that she caught him cheating once. I felt bad for her and told her that she's probably too good for the guy, and that she should probably ditch him (She was starting to cry so I thought I'd better head off the tearfest). Next thing I know, she's telling me that she may go to a strip club again tonight, and gave me the name of the one she was visiting. It started getting awkward, and I didn't feel like hurting her again, so I just clammed up.

No good deed goes unpunished.



Seanasaurus said:


> The funniest thing I've ever heard in my life happened during graduation weekend rush by some girl crying in my car.
> 
> This girl was SOBBING so I passed her a box of tissues and told her she needs to talk I was here and there would be no judgment since I was only going to know her for the next 10 minutes of her life. She tells me that hey boyfriend just broke up with her and that they met during orientation week and so they've been together for 4 years. She told me she had no idea anything was even wrong until an awards ceremony because he didn't even thank her at the award ceremonies like he's thanking his parents and his team and coach but he didn't think her and she goes to me: "I sucked his dick everyday for the past four years and he couldn't even thank me for it!! I should get an award!!"
> 
> Also I console people who are crying because I'm a decent person.


Only problem, is if you were a man and she told you this story, a response like "I'd thank you!" might be misconstrued....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> I just start crying with them. Remember, you are an Uber driver and you must make them as comfortable as possible on their expresspool trips.


cesspool trips


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

la pulga said:


> This is a the second time this has happend, and I chose to remain silent and driver the rider home. yestetday, I recveived a ping from a girl who seemed noticably upset and teary eyed. she started crying few minutes into the ride. I did not know what to do so I offered her tissues and remained quiet. I don't like to insert myself into others' personal affairs so I'd rather remain professional and quiet. Not sure if that's the best approach....


funny today I just asked if you want to talk about it and ended up getting the young hottie's number. I don't know how any of you fuber drivers ever get laid. You have no game 



Torontofishingdude said:


> Crying chicks are the best so easy to get them into bed just the right words and a big shoulder to cry on


Wow that's what I just said. These guys haven't had an puzzy since puzzy had them


----------

